# Should I buy or Build my own



## AlaskaBySail (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site. I have had a distant desire to learn to sail and purchase a sailboat, I have looked at so many probable thousands on the internet from so many places. I started in the beginning to look at these 28 footers for being smaller and easier to keep up and less expenses. But I weigh 279 lbs and not a little guy. I don't understand why any sailboat you see has the smallest shower and smallest kitchen., I love to cook with a passion. I have drawn 3 different sets of plans for my desire of layout with a rather large kitchen and large shower. I haven't found a sailboat yet that has both unless you really get into some big money. I would love to travel the coast from fla to maine to Canada to Ireland and then to Europe and down thru the Danube. I have done alot of research but almost have my doubts about what is the true size of sailboat to have. the best I have come across is Bruce Roberts 45footer by 14.5 or 15.5 wide. I thought in the beginning that a mucltichine would be best. I have read so much now that I begin to get confused on really what to do. It seems so many people have their own thinking on what is best. I'm 52 right now and wonder should I even try to build one and not just buy one and settle for what I can find. I just don't want to do that. I have always been a person of trying to save a dollar and think as long as I lknow what I'm doing and have the right knowledge I can do better. I just want to be safe and enjoy life somewhat. I"m going to sell my house and motorhome and figure out what to do here. I love Europe but wonder I have had so many people tell me you have to be so careful ot the thieves and pirates. Cant you tote a weapon on board a sailboat. I don't see why not. You have to have some kind of protection. The biggest thing that confuses me about building a sailboat is all the curves and not straight lines. I have built a house, sheds, garages etc. But the angle of Sailboats I have never tried to do and don't like the idea of wasting money and would love to find the right person that can tell me or show me how can so many people say it is so easy to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated. My sailboat would consist of just 2 of us unless I can convince my daughter and grandson to venture off with us sometimes. I also don't care about all the sailboats having such a large living couch area so to speak. But again I have my own plan layed out and concerned with the weight balances as well as where certain things should be layed out for safety and ease of this and that. Your help is greatly appreciated in this matter. I live in Winter Haven, Fla anyone that lives close enough to see where I can see what you are building just for some knowledge would be fantastic


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Lots of questions

Some answers

Small shower - Conserve water

Small galley - safer, you can wedge your self in.

Guns - don't even ask (do a search in the forums) 

Size of boat - quality matters more than size.

I would suggest sailing on several different styles of boats before buying or building.

I sense you have not sailed much - get some training and experience.


----------



## AlaskaBySail (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes I am new to this. but I had the oppurtunity to ride on one with my girlfreinds fathers friend 45footer we had a blast it was super but don't like the little kitchen or shower. We spent the weekend on it out of clearwater. It was the best. We even had dolphins sailing beside us. Of course she loves them and I do to. I love all animals regardless. I wouldn't mind not conserving the water for a bigger shower. I don't understand why you stated safer so you can wedge yourself in. Why? ON guns why you said don't even ask. I have no problem with having quality, I would rather have quality anyway. I have always been that way. I just don't see how come just because it says marine it all has to be so expensive. Some of it is outrageiously pricedYes lots of questions, No I haven't sailed much. I haven't sailed ever except for riding on one. It was great. I have traveled over 3 million miles in atruck over the road and even drove over seas in Germany. I love to travel but now want to do it by a sailboat and venture off and all down the coast around the U.S. and would love to go to Europe that way. It would be an experience of a lifetime. Of course I plan on taking some classes and been reading on this and that. But the speed don't mean as much to me as having adequate room for my likings. I do appreciate your help tho. Thank You


----------



## VK540 (May 6, 2011)

Buy Hal Roth's book, "How To Sail Around The World", read it from cover to cover twice, then if you don't have the answers to your questions keep checking in and you will get lots of help here. Jackdale is giving you sound advice but I can see you are wondering why he gave the answers he did. It is probably difficult for you to understand if your starting from scratch. There are seriously legitimate reasons for a small galley and head/shower when in rough water. I hope you pursue your passions but you must learn to crawl before you can walk so to speak. Maybe someone can recommend better books but I learned a lot from it.


----------



## AlaskaBySail (Dec 31, 2011)

I will do that and take your advice. I will get the book and read it twice, But I would hate to give up my comfort for the rough sea. What is wrong with having an ample size kitchen, and a bigger than normal size shower. I don't like a shower curtain or something touching me while I'm taking a shower. I'm a big broaded guy too. I will take all the advice in and will hopefully be able take off some extra weekends and visit the sailboat community and talk with them as well where they hang out. Hopefully at the local hangout resturant or bar or even try to talk some people at the docks where they have their boats docked. I don't have a problem learning to crawl before I sail or walk so to speak either. I will pursue my passion of dreams. I have a buyer now trying to buy the house I have in Montana. I would rather sell the one I have here and live in my motorhome and sell the motorhome second to the house and then buy my boat or build it one. I"m seriously considering building my own. I just wish I had a lot of people that have locally or somewhere close that has built a bruce roberts design or built one period. I see the heavier the better for the rough seas. so that makes me want to go with steel. I can weld too. Aluminum would be nice but no where as heavy. I just have alot to learn about buildijng and that is why I have been reading all the books I can read from the library as well. I can do fiberglass too. I have helped a friend in the boat business for many years but only local fresh water boats nothing ocean wise other than we done a floor in a 38 foot open boat. That was easy to do. I appreciate your help


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Two possible types might suit your needs. A big multi hull has the volume you crave.The other is Spray types,usually by Bruce Roberts Both types are available for charter so you can gain some experience sailing while figuring what modifications are needed or even possible at what cost. What ever, try some really nasty action on the fore deck in the dark before you sell the farm. As for building your own, don't worry about the curves. If the world is round, how can anything be square?


----------



## AlaskaBySail (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think I want a multi-hull. If I have a 14.5 or a 15.5 beam and 45 feet in length. I can be very satisfied. I think according to the plan I can be satisfied with 41footer aswell. But nothing smaller than 39footer by no means. I want to fish heavily off the boat as well. I fish locally and love to fish. Many years of my life been fishing many nights and cathing many fish. I love it and love it as much as cooking. The Spray type is what I have been looking at by Bruce Roberts anyway.I just don't understand the difference between a spray and a regular sailboat. What is the difference? I will have a wind generator, solar panels, and solar hot water. I have them on my motorhome and love it. all you need is the batteries for the panels, I have a 2000 watt inverter on my motorhome. I have everything 12 volt and gas. I prefer gas for cooking and heat. That is what I have in my home too. Propane, LPG. and at home have solar water heater, works great from the sun. So your telling me to do some nasty sailing at night first. I know there is not always good you have to take the bad and the good at the same time. Have no problem with that. As long as I have an experienced person on board to instruct me and teach me not a problem. Don't get me wrong I don't want to die out there or nothing like that. I want to be safe all the way by all accounts. I know how to conserve water as well too. I have done a lot of hunting in the wilderness and taken many showers in the ruff from my bucket collecting water with a shower head at bottom. I made that and it works good. You get wet. Turn it off, soap up and get the soap off and that is it. I"m a tight wad at heart when it comes to conserving but I am not going to do with out unless the hardship persists for some reason or another.


----------



## VK540 (May 6, 2011)

I met a very energetic guy who did the Bruce Roberts thing and it took him 8 years of his spare time. He did a beautiful job. All I was saying was do as much research as possible, get on as many different boats as possible, experience every condition possible when you can and I would be surprised if some of your expectations or wants didn't change a bit. I love your enthusiasm as it reminds me of me! Myself? I still want a Gozzard.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

It seems you have good skill set to build on.

When you are cooking at sea in a monohull you want minimal pace in a gallery so that you can be more stable. You also need a galley harness to hold you in place. If you like big galleys, I would agree with Len that a multi-hull is a better option.

Marine quality stainless is expensive and there will be a a lot on board. Poorer quality stainless will simply corrode - that is not good. Marine electronics need to survive is a salty environment.

Showering on deck is another option. I have done that often. The showers and head is usually combined. Offshore you really do want a head in which you are not going to get thrown around. I have also spent passages on which I simple washed myself off with a face cloth. You are describing a "navy shower" which is standard fare on boats with a good water supply; they usually have watermakers, on which you cannot depend 100%.


The guns on boats issues has lead to some of the worst discussions on this and other forums. Very little of the rest of the world is in line with American thinking of self-defense.

Len is telling you to get some serious experience before you follow your dream. For too many people jump in and discover that the life is not for them. It really is not as romantic as the movies make. Offshore sailing sailing is best described as long periods of tedium punctuated by episodes of terror.

I really would suggest some lessons first. Then charter some boats that have designs similar to what you might like. Go to some boat shows and walk the docks.


----------



## AlaskaBySail (Dec 31, 2011)

Like Well I can't let it take me 8 years. I want to do this and build it in 3 years or less if at all possible. I didn't take anything you said the wrong way. Your right I do need to get on as many boats as possible but I have never gave in when it comes to my comfort. I built my house the way I wanted it done. Just about the whole world and every builder who builds houses or builds cabinets builds them at 36 inces. To me that is crazy. I built mine 40inches high. Why is because if you have any back problems at all it is super hard on the back to strain and bend over humped if you will to wash dishes. My cabinets, shelves in my garage everything is 40 inches high. It is so easy on the back and any woman that has lived with me agrees 100%. Another thing is put or build all your receptapcles 18inches high off the floor and save your back too. Or stand staight up and hang your arm down and act like your plugging in your your plug and see where it will be. Another thing is have your seats where you sit 17 inches offf the floor. Mine are because from the floor to the bend of my knees is 17 inches. So I figured thousand of hours already even if I never build a sailboat how I would do it. And to have storage under every seat or cabinet and to have access in the floor everywhere it is open to walk on. I even went as far as to center my walkways around everything so all my tanks are in the middle for balance and even the tanks on the side of each side for equal balance. I"m a go getter for sure. I have even held down 2 jobs most of the time just to save money for want I want in life. Thatis how I bought my house here, the one in Montana, and the one in Virginia, and my motorhome. I done without a lot to make all that happen believe me. Anything is possible in this world for sure. I have had some people wonder how in the world I can have what i have but I did it all legit and legal. by working hard. I don't smoke, or throw my money away either. Plus I buy and sell stuff like racing parts and fix and sell cars. I like staying busy. I got oout of racing because it can take all your money and eat it up quite easily if you allow it. Now i just go and watch. What is a Gozzard. I have no clue. No I don't even drink now on the cruises I have been on yes I will drink then. I have never believed in drinking and driving. that is not the thing to do. So what kind of boat do you have. did you buy it or build it. I love doing things for my own accomplishment. I love good taste and craftmenship. I love how things are built. I love wood. but in a boat I don't really know what is best yet other than the steel for weight and balance. I love the wood boats any day but I'm getting older and want something that is easy on me to keep up with, and stay comfortable, to fish and dive with. The diving thing I haven't tried yet but will for sure. Appreciate your time.


----------



## VK540 (May 6, 2011)

Bought my boat, used, old, but well maintained. Wasn't the boat i wanted but the more I sail it the more i like it. It's a C&C 38. I wanted a Gozzard but would have had to wait too long to make it a reality. The C&C was a right place at the right time deal that I couldn't refuse. Jackdale mentioned boat shows. I went to the Annapolis boat show and went on every boat I could within the class size that I had in mind and compared them as best I could. I had a list of basic priorities I was looking for. Shoal draft, shaft drive, keel type, heavy displacement, maximum storage, and so on. Some boats looked pretty but lacked in the basics. ie, no storage, no hand holds in the cabin, head location, galley location, cockpit size, cockpit drainage, opening ports and so on. It would be wonderful to build your own then you can customize it but there is enough different designs out there with the market the way it that you will probably find something that you want. Yachtworld is a good start but pictures never did much for me. I traveled fair distances to look at boats that looked good in the pictures and were described as pristine condition that were far from being pristine! Just recently a couple were leaving our area to go cruising. They had planned this for some time and joined a cruising club. They left the local marina, crossed the border into the USA to check into customs for the proper visa but misread the buoys entering the USA marina and ran aground. The boat they had fixed up for their worldly adventures had an encapsulated keel that was damaged instantly and caused them to delay their retirement dream for another year while repairs are made. My personal opinion is that the boat they chose was not a good choice for what they intended on using it for. They had done much research on the trip end but perhaps not so much on the boat designed for their trip. My opinion. Do lot's of research and keep asking lots of questions. You will be able to sift through the good and bad advice quickly. Good luck in your decisions and happy sailing!


----------



## AlaskaBySail (Dec 31, 2011)

*Returning your reply*

JUST SO YOU KNOW THE BOAT YOU HAVE LOOKS GOOD IN THE PICTURES. I WILL GO TO MANY MORE BOAT SHOWS TOO TO SEE WHAT EXACTLY I WANT AND DON'T WANT. YOUR RIGHT BY SEEING SO MANY IT CAN GIVE YOU A GOOD IDEA OF LIKES AND DISLIKES. I WANT ONE THAT WILL ALLOW ME TO TRAVEL THE COAST AND TRAVEL TO EUROPE WHEN I FEEL I AM READY TO DO SO. I AGREE WITH THE MANY DIFFERENT OPTIONS TO THINK ABOUT ESPECIALLY WHEN IT IS A HUGE DECISION AND MONEY TO SHELL OUT. YOUR RIGHT ABOUT PICTURES AND PEOPLE NOT BEING HONEST. I FOUND THAT OUT WHEN I WAS IN MONTANA FOR 30 DAYS IN 2000 WHEN I BOUGHT MY HOUSE THERE. PEOPLE WILL LIE RIGHT TO YOUR FACE AND NOT THINK A THING ABOUT IT. I SURE LET THEM KNOW ABOUT IT THO. THE LAST DAY I WAS ON MY WAY HOME AND CAME ACROSS THIS HOUSE IN THE MIDDLE OF NO WHERE AT THE BEST FANTASTIC PRICE AND UNBLEIVABLE. I BOUGHT IT WITH HESITATION AND I KNOW IF I FIND THE BOAT I WANT THAT IS HOW IT WILL HAPPEN TO.WOW SOUNDS LIKE THE COUPLE HAD A FIXED KEEL AND WASN'T PAYING ATTENTION TO THE DEPTH HUH. SAD TO HEAR. I DON'T WANT TO MAKE A MISTAKE LIKE THAT FOR SURE. I AM A CAREFUL PERSON AND CONSIDERING ALOT WITH THIS UNDERSTAKING. PLANNING ON DOING ALOT OF LITTLE TRAVELLING WITH ONE BEFORE I EVER DO ANY BIG DISTANCE TRAVELLING. i WANT A CABLE OPERATED SWING KEEL IF POSSIBLE AND A HEAVY STABLE BOAT THAT WON'T BE HEELED ALL THE TIME i DO PLAN ON LOTS OF RESEARCH FOR SURE i LOOK EVERYDAY FOR SOMETHING NEW. THANKS FOR YOUR TIME GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------

